# Shadowbox frame banks



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Made these for my 3 yr old grandson Holten and 4 yr old nephew Mark, got the idea and graphic from a blog i follow...
I got the letters i cut out using my cricut crooked, good thing they are going to family!lol


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cute...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my...excellent idea  They can see those coins just piling up! Incentive to save


----------

